# Cetrotide - non left help don't know where to get it tonight!



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

I should have taken my final cetrotide injection today but I have just discovered I have non left. I am with the lister london but based in Belfast so no good phoning their out of hours service. Any ideas what I should do?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is a bit late now - only just got your message. Do you have an out of hours community pharmacy rota or a Boots midnight pharmacy in Belfast? If so, perhaps you could contact them and ask for an emergency supply at the request of a patient.

Your GP might be willing to help - if the clinic say it is essential that you have the medicine tonight then the GP could contact the emergency pharmacist and they could come in to dispense a prescription endorsed with the emergency or urgent.

The other option is to contact the on call pharmacist at the hospital - but they would have to have a prescription to dispense it for you and it depends on their service level agreement.

Of course it depends on whether any of these places actually have it in stock.

How did you come to run out?


----------

